# Pork butt help, last one was really salty



## meltyface (Aug 10, 2011)

Im going to be Cooking a pork butt this weekend to break in my new bbq guru, but the last one I did was extremelly salty, and I need some advice or a new recipie/metho.  Last time I used headcontry for my rub (i use it on my ribs and they are damn near award winning with other stuff)  but for some reason the butt turned out really salty.  I dont use mustard on my ribs but did on the bitt and was thinking thus may be the issue (i also noticed my brisket was saltier when I used mustard).  I didnt brine the butt or marinate it just rubbed, smoked, and sprayed apple juice.  Anyone have any advice for me.  Also anyone have a recipe for a brine or finishing sauce that isnt extremely vinegary and salty.


----------



## roller (Aug 10, 2011)

I do not brine or use mustard any more and I mix my own seasonings for the outside of the meat. That way I know it want be to salty..


----------



## supercenterchef (Aug 10, 2011)

Might try Jeff's rub... ;)

Works well on my butts...not too salty...

most brines will probably be pretty salty...


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Aug 10, 2011)

If you go to a restraunt supply place or a warehouse store you can find large containers of spices for relatively cheap. Mess around with small batches until you find the right mix for you. I always coat with mustard and have never had a pork butt come out too salty.

Steve


----------



## chef willie (Aug 10, 2011)

well, the age old question...to brine or not to brine. You'll get a lot of varied opinions on that one.I'm not a big fan of mustard slather on meats to hold the rub....have done it twice and not entirely sold on the idea. That could be where you're getting the salty taste...check the mustard for where salt lands in the list of ingredients. Here's one link I spotted with a brine or two listed in it. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/97057/brining-boston-butt-roasts-for-pulled-pork  . And here's one I did a while back with a brine and an ancho chili rub that was pretty awesome http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...ili-rubbed-pork-top-sirloin-roast-with-q-view


----------



## daveomak (Aug 10, 2011)

When I make bacon, I weigh all the spices. I started with 8 gms/lb and ended up using 10 gms/lb. I like salt.

Start with 8 gms/lb, include it in your rub. Weigh each spice and rub. Let sit in the refer as long as you normally would and voila......Make sure your other spices do not have salt in them.....


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 10, 2011)

I never use mustard..

Give it a coating of SPOG....salt pepper onion and garlic.

Wrap it and into the fridge overnite then get  smoked.

165  then into the foil with some apple juice and back in til 205.

Wrapped with a towel for at least an hour....then pulled.

Perfect every time.   not salty

As for sauce...only this for me!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-

soflaquer  




















Here is what I started with last year..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke  

But I did this first..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse  

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## meltyface (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the input, I really don't like waisting meats...especially since it's impossible to find good bbq joints in Pensacola, and I've been dieing for some good food!


----------



## venture (Aug 10, 2011)

Others will disagree, but I don't think butts need a brine.  They have lots of fat to keep the meat moist.  As earlier stated, brines are salty by definition.  The longer I cook, the simpler I prepare things.  God made meat perfect, and my job is not to mess it up.  I really like the taste of good meat to come through.  Let your palate be your guide, however.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## meateater (Aug 10, 2011)

Like stevo says get a bunch of spices that you like and make your own  rub. I don't use salt as it pulls moisture out of the meat, you can always salt when you eat. I don't brine well sort of, I make a solution with beef broth and lots of hot sauce "I'm a chili head"  with lots of garlic and inject the butts. I smoke with a water pan underneath and use the drippings, put them in a fridge to get cold, scoop off the fat and strain and that's my finishing sauce.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm with Merv on this one.

I like to taste the pork & the smoke, not a bunch of spices.

Simple is sometimes better.


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm in the same camp as Venture, A butt doesn't need  a brine like say a loin. the fat content will keep it moist and delicious

Brine's and rubs tend to have a lot of salt.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 12, 2011)

I think everyone's got you covered..

Since you asked for a recipe:

Here's my Generic Pork Rub


Ingredients

1/3 cup coarse salt (kosher or sea) 
1-1/2 cup (packed) Sugar in the Raw(brown sugar is ok)
1-1/4 cup paprika 
1 Tbsp freshly coarse ground black pepper 
2 Tbsp garlic powder 
¼ cup dried onion flakes 
¼ cup onion powder
1 tsp cayenne pepper 
2 tsp chili powder
2 tsp coriander or Ginger
1 Tbsp rosemary

Preparation
Mix everything

A lot of individuals use "Sugar in the Raw" (Turbinado Sugar) because it stands up to heat better than "Brown Sugar" on longer smokes, such as Butts. I have used both and have had no problems with the brown sugar, stay away from white sugar for smokes. 
Some facts on SUGARS. 

Here's my Porchett aItalian Market Place Pulled Pork Rub more of a slather

Ingredients

 
¼ cup olive oil
2 large Red onions, peeled and finely diced
12 garlic cloves, peeled and finely mince or (1/4 cup fresh minced)
1/4 cup fennel seeds
1/3 cup fresh rosemary leaves, finely chopped or (Dry - 2 Tablespoons)
8 fresh bay leaves chopped (Dry - 2 teaspoons)
2 teaspoon ground cloves
2.5 teaspoon Sea salt
4 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper

Preparation
Heat 1/4 cup of the olive oil in a frying pan over a medium high. Add all of the chopped onion, half the minced garlic, half the fennel seeds, all of the rosemary and bay, half of the ground cloves, salt and pepper, and cook for 2 to 3 minutes, or until all the fragrance has been released from the herbs and spices. Transfer to a plate to cool.

Spread and rub this mixture over and into the pork, then roll the meat up as tightly and neatly as you can. Tie with kitchen string at intervals.

Mix the remaining ingredients (minced garlic, fennel seeds, ground cloves, a bit of olive oil) and rub it over the outside of the pork. Cover it with cling film and refrigerate 24 hours, or at least overnight.
And here is my Philly Style  Rub

Philly Style Dry Rub:

    ½ c. kosher salt
    ¼ c. black pepper (freshly ground if possible)
    ½ c. Italian seasoning (OR equal parts: basil, oregano and rosemary)\
    ½  c. Minced Onion Flakes
    2 tsp. chili powder
    2, 7- 10lb Pork Butt

And the finishing sauce to go with it:

Finishing Sauce

    2 c. red wine (merlot)
    1 box beef stock (4 cups) (or 1 qt. pork stock )
    1 tablespoon. canola oil
    1 small white onion, chopped finely
    1 tbs. fresh garlic, chopped finely

 _    In a skillet add a tablespoon of oil
    Add the onions and garlic and cook 5-7 minutes.
    Add the wine and allow it to reduce by half.
    Add the broth
    Remove the drippings from the fridge, skim off the grease and add to the skillet, bring to a simmer and reduce the heat._



After the finishing sauce is made, remove from heat.
Now its time to shred the pork, once the pork is shredded, the finishing sauce is slowly added to the pulled pork, I would add a few cups at a time,  mix a bit and let the pork absorb as much as it could, wait a while and repeat.
Make sure to taste the finishing sauce before adding it to your pork!

This gives you 3 distinct options for pulled pork.

Ok now onto your salty problem:

Theory: By using the mustard, you are adding a lot more rub and the rub is most likely salty.

Solution, make your own rub and YOU control the salt., make sure to use a Kosher salt and not a table salt. variances in the grain of the salt will give you different measurements.

For example, a cup of table salt may equal near 2 cups of Kosher salt, not sure of the exact conversion

The safest way to substitute one salt for the other is by weight not volume.

Hope this helps.


----------

